# Homers and Fantails Forsale!



## Backwoods Loft (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 2008 homing pigeons and 2010 fantails forsale Im asking $10each on the homers and $20 for the pair of fantails!


----------



## raja (Oct 23, 2011)

CAN U show a pic of fantails


----------



## Backyardflier (Nov 8, 2011)

Can you post pics of the homers? Thanks..


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you still have the birds pics Will be nice.


----------

